# How to turn off the screen of my laptop?



## fender0107401 (Apr 2, 2012)

Here is the problem: http://www.daemonforums.org//showthread.php?t=7014

Now, I run FreeBSD with my laptop and I hope I can turn off the screen without closing it.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 2, 2012)

`# vidcontrol -t 15`

That turns on the console screensaver with a 15-second timeout.  xset(1) can do similar things under X.


----------



## CalvinZA (Apr 21, 2012)

In FreeBSD I have set my screen to used 

```
#sysinstall
```

Configure>Console>Saver>Green
as well as set a desired time out in the Saver options.


----------

